# System Information Page



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've been playing with the extended system information page that you can get to by going to

http://<stream ip>:49152/sysinfo

and I see some interesting things. First off it lists the resolution, profile/level and bitrate for streaming shows. I tried a few different ones, SD and HD, and they're all streamed as 1280x720 [email protected] with a bitrate of 2.24Mbps. So basically it's equivalent to the Best option when downloading.

When you do a download at Standard it 960x540 [email protected] with a bitrate of 1.24Mbps.

The bitrates scale pretty well to the resolution so I can see why no one really notices a difference. Although on an iPad 3 with the higher res screen the resolution difference may be more apparent.

Also it seems that they are using standard encrypted HLS for both streaming and side loading, which explains why the side loaded programs are not downloaded with a backup of the iPad.

However I'm wondering, since it is using HLS, if it might be possible to hijack a stream on a PC and at least view it?

I'm not an HLS expert, or an encryption expert, but I think desktop browsers also support HLS so it could be possible.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I also did a port scan on the Stream between 0-60000 and the only open ports are the standard TiVo ports... 80, 443, 2190 & 2191 and then 49151 and 49152. 49152 is the web server with the sysino page, but I don't know what 49151 is.

Dan


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Might be worth posting the HLS info in the discovering ipad interface thread in the underground.


----------

